# Molting for Winter?



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

So Billy went through a heavy molt in the Spring, I assume to get ready for the summer months here. This was around April. Now, it's late October and (i think) he is molting again! I have seen lots of feathers in the cage bottom, mostly downy feathers but some wing feathers too. I am 99% sure he is not plucking, since he doesn't cry. They fall out when he's grooming or shaking out. 

So, my question is this: do 'tiels molt 2x a year? And is this normal for Billy? It's been only 1 year since I got him, and April was the first molt I witnessed (we got him last October). 

Thanks for the replies in advance. From what I am hearing, it is supposed to be a colder than normal winter here this year (but the weathermen are hardly what I would call reliable)  Maybe this has something to do with it...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike seems to be losing all his down feathers right now. I notice that he is shivering more lately aswell, I think it is because his new down feathers are not in yet. Tiels can have two good molts a year. Here is a interesting article on cockatiel molting  http://www.cockatielcottage.net/molting.html


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you know how old Billy is?

They do normally molt 2-3 times a year, so I don't think it's anything to worry about. And just a heads up, they require more protein and calcium while molting.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahhh... I see.

I think Billy is around 8-10 years old. Believe it or not, the family I got him from cannot remember 

I will make sure more foods rich in protein and calcium are available...but he's so picky! what can I give him to tempt his appetite? :lol:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That's okay, I was just curious. He's still young and looks young too!

Here's a few things you can try: 

Beet Greens
Broccoli Leaves 
Broccoli Stem
Chard
Collards (cooked) 
Dandelion Greens
Endive
Kale
Kohlrabi	
Lettuce Dark Green Leaf 
Mustard Greens
Orange or Tangerine
Parsley
Spinach
Turnip Greens


----------

